# Solved: "Hyper-V Error"



## sonu1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi,
I have Asus M2N68-AM PLUS Motherboard with Amd sempron 145 processor-64 bit.well esx server is working fine on this pc.what when i trying to install hyper its showing error here is screen shot for your reference






.i already test with Amd hyper-v compatibility test its showing ok there .

thanks
Anuj
MCSE,CCNA,NETWORK+
Web:-http://www.systechblog.com


----------



## sonu1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

???


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Are you trying to install Hyper-V on a Windows Server running in a ESX virtual machine? If that's the case, this won't work because Hyper-V needs direct access to the hardware.


----------



## sonu1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

well i am trying to install hvper-v under vmware virtual machine and windows xp host os.

thanks
Anuj
MCSE,CCNA,NETWORK+
Web:-http://www.systechblog.com


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

This is not going to work. Hyper-V needs direct access to the hardware. VMware presents visualized hardware and the hypervisor in Hyper-V can't access the CPU visualization extensions.


----------



## sonu1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

i think u r right i tryed witout vmware 

thanks


----------

